# is Sagunto Spain a nice place to live ?



## Fiercebadger (Jan 22, 2021)

Dear fellow forumites,

I have narrowed done my property search for a house to Sagunto, reasons being its on the renfe train line , near the sea, cheaper than Valencia , roman ruins ,etc seems to have nice selection of restaurants ?
Do any kind members have any comments on this choice for a holiday home ?
what are the plusses and minuses ?

I am very grateful for any advice and tips you can offer
many thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Would suggest you post this in the Spain forum ?


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Fiercebadger said:


> Dear fellow forumites,
> 
> I have narrowed done my property search for a house to Sagunto, reasons being its on the renfe train line , near the sea, cheaper than Valencia , roman ruins ,etc seems to have nice selection of restaurants ?
> Do any kind members have any comments on this choice for a holiday home ?
> ...


It’s a nice place to live.

It’s a town of two parts. The port part is newer, more modern, buzzier - its where most of the shops are, where most people live, and where the huge beach is. The other part is the old town, where the castle is, and that has a very different vibe. The old town hosts a big market every Wednesday which would happily feed you, or you can use the hyper markets in the port. The station, with its trains to Valencia and Barcelona, sits between the two halves.

I like the lack of tourists, the industrial history, the beach and the proximity to Valencia (20 mins by car along the motorway). 

The town sits on a coastal plane that is covered with millions of orange trees. The mountains start a mile or two inland and there you will find many lovely walks.

Not twee though. This is a real working town.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiercebadger (Jan 22, 2021)

Crawford said:


> Would suggest you post this in the Spain forum ?


Yes indeed ! Many thanks


----------



## Fiercebadger (Jan 22, 2021)

Roland_O said:


> It’s a nice place to live.
> 
> It’s a town of two parts. The port part is newer, more modern, buzzier - its where most of the shops are, where most people live, and where the huge beach is. The other part is the old town, where the castle is, and that has a very different vibe. The old town hosts a big market every Wednesday which would happily feed you, or you can use the hyper markets in the port. The station, with its trains to Valencia and Barcelona, sits between the two halves.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the prompt reply, good info about the market as I had thought (Wed) was non food, I also prefer the lack of tourists, I look forward to those walks !
thanks again


----------



## Fiercebadger (Jan 22, 2021)

reposting as in wrong section ..

Dear fellow forumites,

I have narrowed down my property search for a house to Sagunto, reasons being its on the renfe train line , near the sea, cheaper than Valencia , roman ruins ,etc seems to have nice selection of restaurants ?
Do any kind members have any comments on this choice for a holiday home ?
what are the plusses and minuses ?

I am very grateful for any advice and tips you can offer
many thanks


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

It also has a large oil and gas refinery. Ok for a stop over, but not my idea of a permanent place to go to.


----------

